# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بهداشت عمومی علوم پزشکی مشهد یا علوم تغذیه و علوم آزمایشگاهی غیرانتفاعی وارستگان

## mp_kz

سلام بچه ها
من امسال کنکور دادم و رشته کارشناسي بهداشت عمومي علوم پزشکي مشهد قبول شدم و در عين حال(با توجه به کارنامه نهايي) رشته هاي علوم آزمايشگاهي و علوم تغذيه علوم پزشکي وارستگان(غيرانتفاعي) مشهد هم قبول مشيم به نظرتون تغيرر رشته بدم به علوم تغذيه يا علوم ازمايشگاهي يا همين کارشناسي بهداشت عمومي رو ادامه بدم؟ 
لطفا جوابمو بديد چون شنيدم بازار کار خوبي نداه بهداشت عمومي. خيلي استرس دارم و ناراحتم :Yahoo (12):

----------


## mp_kz

کسی نیست جواب منو بده؟؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## setare_zf

دوسته منم بهداشت کرمانشاه قبول شد ولی رفت ازاد پرستاری مثه اینکه واقعا بازار کار نداره،
علوم ازمایشگاهی بهتره اگه بشه تغییر داد،هرکدومو ک علاقه داری بخون

----------


## niـhan

علوم تغذیه بهتره بهداشت بازارکارش خوب نیست

----------


## mp_kz

> دوسته منم بهداشت کرمانشاه قبول شد ولی رفت ازاد پرستاری مثه اینکه واقعا بازار کار نداره،
> علوم ازمایشگاهی بهتره اگه بشه تغییر داد،هرکدومو ک علاقه داری بخون


ممنون ;D

----------


## khaan

علوم تعذیه درآمدش و بازار کارش بهتر هست

----------

